# Happy 1st Birthday Hexe,Hawke, Hurricane Halcyon &



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

to my H pups and their people! Hexe's mom is here alot, Hawkes step mom too! and Hurricanes dad/Havana's "brother"














Halcyon's mom reads, but is not a big poster - but we need photos of her here!
























Lee


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday, H's!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday to the Wolfstraum H's!!!!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

omg!! Im such a bad mom! I totally forgot! Ah Sorry Hexe! Ill take her tracking and for some ice cream









Happy Birthday H pups! Thanks Lee and Basha!

Ill post some pics later


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

1 yr old already!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy B-day to all of them!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy B'day to the H v Wolfstraum pups! I hope they all enjoyed their 1st Birthdays.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Time flies!! 

Baby Hexe











All grown up (doesnt act like it







)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

ONE?!! ALREADY?!!!! Gorgeous dogs!!! Any updates on any other besides Hexe (who is stunning, BTW)?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Halycon aka Grace aka Disgraceful



















Harper aka Pepper and her dad










Hurricane

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy belated 1st birthday, H-litter!!

baby Hawke..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My gosh they have all grown up to be simply gorgeous!!!! And I am not a sable fan........ LOL!!! 

Hope they have a goood day with thier people.


----------



## JD96 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't forget about Haven..........








[/img]


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Happy 1st Birthday Hexe,Hawke, Hurricane Halcyon &*

OMG - how could I?????????























And Havoc, in Zambia Africa too! 
]
The Haven photo still has her rickrack! so that must be the day you got her! And the last Hawke photo is one I never saw before!

Hope all the H pups had great birthdays !!!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this!!! Happy Birthday H puppies!!!! Wishing you many, many more!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

me too??

they are all stunning Happy Birthday


----------

